
Math, chemistry, physics, and biology question classifier now on Mashape - ramjeetram
http://www.mashape.com/JakStatTutors/subject-classifier
======
ramjeetram
updated link

[https://market.mashape.com/JakStatTutors/subject-
classifier](https://market.mashape.com/JakStatTutors/subject-classifier)

